# EOS 3D & 5D Mark III Mentions



## pedro (Jan 1, 2012)

At http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/cameras/Canon_5d3.html we read:

_1st New years greetings to all visitors! I'm minded to believe that we will finally get to see a replacement for the 5D mk3. *We've had suggestions that the 5D2 replacement will not be a particularly high megapixel sensor* and that the success of any high MP Nikon D800 will influence the arrival of a high MP EOS camera, but not this year.
See also latest on the 3D
As yet though no firm specs or price suggestions for the 5D2 follow up._

An 1Dx-ish 5D3 by fall would be great...


----------



## traveller (Jan 1, 2012)

Notice also that there's mention of the mystical "EOS 3D" (in Keith Cooper's own words "expected since 2004"!). Craig's sources completely disagree with Keith's in regard of the high/low megapixel sensor. Perhaps this time there are more than one 'enthusiast' full frame prototypes out there (for sake of argument, I'll call them the 5D Mk. II and the 3D). This could explain the mixed messages that we keep hearing over the specifications of these cameras. All I hope is that Canon can produce something that is truely competitive with the D800; Nikon don't look like they're going to hold back on the build, performance, video features or the megapixels...


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 1, 2012)

*EOS 3D & 5D Mark III Mentions*


```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/01/eos-3d-5d-mark-iii-mentions/"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/01/eos-3d-5d-mark-iii-mentions/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/01/eos-3d-5d-mark-iii-mentions/"></a></div>
<strong>Some new mentions

</strong>The “EOS 3D” <a href="http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/cameras/Canon_3d.html">project is apparently alive and well</a> at Canon. The camera’s introduction will depend on the success of the 1D X, 5D3 from Canon & the D800 and D4 from Nikon. We haven’t heard anything about a “3D” in a long time.</p>
<p><strong>5D Mark III

</strong>A mention that the 5D Mark III will <a href="http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/cameras/Canon_5d3.html">not be a crazy high megapixel</a> camera.</p>
<p><strong>This week & CES

</strong>I expect some news about new products in 2012 this week. Canon won’t be going to CES/PMA empty handed I wouldn’t think, especially not with an imminent D4 announcement. However, I’ve seen no invites yet for a media event from Canon.</p>
<p>Stay tuned.</p>
<p><strong>Source: [<a href="http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/rumours.html">NL</a>]</strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## dr croubie (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: EOS 3D & 5D Mark III Mentions*

Well now that we've got the 1DX announced, seems people want:

- A 1DX sensor in an ungripped, less fps/AF body for $3-3.5k (lets call this one the 5Dmk3).

- A video-split, we know it's coming, possibly C300 sensor in a 1D-sized body (a 3840*2560 sensor is 10MP for stills, or a clean 4:1 binning would be a 39MP sensor).

- A high-MP (30-36MP) FF in an ungripped body for $3-3.5k.

- An APS-H 18-25MP in whatever body with 45pt and f/8 AF and uber-sealed, to upgrade from 7D/replace 1D4 for $3.5-4k

- An APS-C 20-25MP as above, pro-sealing and 45pt f/8 AF is more likely for $3k.

- 7D2 will keep same sealing, AF, fps, and features for $2k and probably be 20-24MP.

So which of those above is the 3D? I'd be guessing it's the High-MP studio camera, the video split will have a new naming convention, either of the bodies with the 45pt f/8 AF is a bit more of a dream...


----------



## AG (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: EOS 3D & 5D Mark III Mentions*

Ok this is sorta on but not on topic.

Does anyone know the reason why these rumours all want to call it the 3D?

I understand that if they called it the 6D it would more than likely spec wise have to fit between the 5D and 7D (if APS-H was/is not dead, this would be the camera i would suspect they stick the sensor into).

But why the 3D?

Why not the 2D or 4D?

I only say this because when you say 3D all i think of is "3D" pictures and movies. *shudder*

Anyone know the actual reason? Just curious.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: EOS 3D & 5D Mark III Mentions*



AG said:


> Ok this is sorta on but not on topic.
> 
> Does anyone know the reason why these rumours all want to call it the 3D?
> 
> ...



A camera that sits between the 1D and the 5D might be called a 3D. As to a 4D, the Japanese consider the number 4 to be unlucky http://japanese.about.com/blqow7.htm


----------



## dr croubie (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: EOS 3D & 5D Mark III Mentions*



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> A camera that sits between the 1D and the 5D might be called a 3D. As to a 4D, the Japanese consider the number 4 to be unlucky http://japanese.about.com/blqow7.htm


Same in Chinese:
四 (sì) means 4, 死 (sǐ) is very similar in pronunciation (just a different tone), means to die or death.

I don't see why we can't have a 2D though, it just means there's no room in between that and the 1 if they go for yet another body further down the track.
The reason we're probably going to get a 3D is because there was already an EOS 3 film camera, that was one of the latest and greatest film cameras they made before digital, and naming-recognition/convention is good for business (they also already had film bodies called EOS 1, 5, 30, 300, the digitals just added a D to the end and took up where the films left off. Give me this numbering scheme over Nikon's random-number-generator-plus-{s,x,h} any day)


----------



## stark-arts (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: EOS 3D & 5D Mark III Mentions*

I'm amazed - the reason people call it the 3D is because it would take the place digitally of the old EOS 3 - small body with pro level AF and weather sealing.... most agree that in todays day and age you can't call it the 3D. 

The nomenclature is the same as it always was.

1 - PRO
3 - Pro features in smaller body
5 - semi pro (the A2E was also called the EOS5
7 - is new but a single digit to fall in with the 5 in the obviously non existent in film crop range 
60 - Two digits - pro sumer
600 (t4i) advanced amateur
1000(not sure what number they are up to on this one) (t4) - entry level SLR


----------



## Ricku (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: EOS 3D & 5D Mark III Mentions*

"A mention that the 5D Mark III will not be a crazy high megapixel camera."

So there is still hope!..


----------



## liberace (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: EOS 3D & 5D Mark III Mentions*

Almost certainly made up. The person who provided the rumour to NL mentions



> It is seen as a 'Photographer's Camera'



I think it's likely just another person with an illogical hate for the video features that have been added to recent dSLRs. I don't see Canon removing video features from any of their cameras, and having video features in no way makes any of Canon's current lineup any less a 'Photographer's Camera' for having those features.


----------



## aaronofnero (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: EOS 3D & 5D Mark III Mentions*



liberace said:


> I think it's likely just another person with an illogical hate for the video features that have been added to recent dSLRs. I don't see Canon removing video features from any of their cameras, and having video features in no way makes any of Canon's current lineup any less a 'Photographer's Camera' for having those features.




I would likely have to agree. Although, at this point, I don't see why Canon WOULD continue to upgrade video features in their photo-intensive cameras simply because they appear to be segregating the video from photo into a new grouping of sorts. Hypothetically, I could see a 7DmkII, 5dmkIII having similar features in terms of video that they did before, but upgraded quality of images as a consequence to upgrading the nature of the cameras for photographic purposes. Somewhat like the 1Dx, as it still appears to have a focus on photo, and anything upgraded in the video functionality comes down to adjusted software and the "cleanliness" of the IQ / DR. 

Not sure what to think of a 3D. I don't know why they would bother if the 3D isn't something that fits between a 5dmkIII and 1Dx respectively. the 5dMKII and 1Dmk4 were already fairly close in characteristics, as with the 7d. Either way, it just seems like if it were an intended release - i could maybe see it being a high megapixel 5dmkIII, while the 5dmkIII remains low megapixel IF that's the case. 

Nonetheless, any truly advantageous video upgrades to the camera bodies I would imagine would be reserved for their cinema line that seems to be in the works with the mention of this 4k camera, or whatever you want to consider it technically.


----------



## MazV-L (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: EOS 3D & 5D Mark III Mentions*



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> AG said:
> 
> 
> > Ok this is sorta on but not on topic.
> ...



Just a thought, Canon has added letters to differentiate models eg: 1D(X) and 1D(S) perhaps they will do something similar with a "3D" to save confusion, call it a 3Ds or 3Dx for example?


----------



## traveller (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: EOS 3D & 5D Mark III Mentions*



MazV-L said:


> Just a thought, Canon has added letters to differentiate models eg: 1D(X) and 1D(S) perhaps they will do something similar with a "3D" to save confusion, call it a 3Ds for example?



Nintendo _would_ be overjoyed! ;D


----------



## DavidRiesenberg (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: EOS 3D & 5D Mark III Mentions*



> I would likely have to agree. Although, at this point, I don't see why Canon WOULD continue to upgrade video features in their photo-intensive cameras simply because they appear to be segregating the video from photo into a new grouping of sorts.



I can think of two reasons. The first is that regardless of the cinema line, the market expects it. One of things that made the 5D2 so successful is the combination of photo and video features. The option NOT to buy a separate camera was and still is a HUGE deal to a lot of people. Both from a usability/convenience point if view and value wise. I am not so sure that saying to these costumers that while in '08 you could buy a great stills camera AND a video camera for 3K, now you have to pay 3K + 3,5 or 10K. Sure, the 5D3 will do video better than the 5D2, but will it improve it enough to be considered as great as the 2 was in '08?

Secondly, while Canon now has its cine line, Nikon doesn't. That means that Nikon will probably push the video capabilities in its new DSLRs to the max. Can Canon afford to play second fiddle to Nikon in the DSLR stills/video hybrid department? I'm not so sure that Canon can easily afford reviews that go something like "Canon X is just as good as Nikon Y in the stills department, but lags way behind it on the video side".


----------



## Haydn1971 (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: EOS 3D & 5D Mark III Mentions*

The 9D hasn't been used yet... 

1Dx - Pro FF 18mpx fast framerate good autofocus etc, mid range HD video
5DIII - Studio FF High mpx slow framerate basic autofocus etc, mid range HD video
7DII - APS-C high mpx fast framerate, mid range autofocus, basic HD video
9Dx - The new 5D classic, FF 18mpx from the 1Dx, slow framerate, basic autofocus, basic HD video

High end HD video covered with separate range


----------



## traveller (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: EOS 3D & 5D Mark III Mentions*

I still find it remarkable that people have come to expect _deliberately_ hobbled autofocus systems from Canon's below-1D-series lines. Once upon a time Canon pioneered AF technology; now we seem to be accepting the message that if you want cutting-edge AF and don't want a 1D, you should have bought a Nikon. Don't oblige the little men in Canon's marketing department by passively accepting inferiority; Nikon manage to put their best AF systems into their mid-range cameras and so could Canon. The only thing that's stopping them from doing this is the fact that they believe that people like us will buy their marketing cr*p!


----------



## aaronofnero (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: EOS 3D & 5D Mark III Mentions*



DavidRiesenberg said:


> > I would likely have to agree. Although, at this point, I don't see why Canon WOULD continue to upgrade video features in their photo-intensive cameras simply because they appear to be segregating the video from photo into a new grouping of sorts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh I can certainly understand that. However, if such were the case, then why start a cinema line that would differentiate itself from the photo line? If they supply a 5dmkIII with incredible video features for $3k, then how will they sell any of their cinema line DSLR, let alone the C 300? If they instilled a clarity and quality that is on par with the C 300 in the 5dmkIII, then of course everyone would be buying the latter and saving 13 grand (Unless you REALLY needed the HD-SDI outputs and the built in ND filters). The market may demand it, but it would seem like a mistake for Canon to have bothered with a Cinema line if they were to keep their video DSLR revolution in motion with the momentum the unintentionally started it with. From a business standpoint, either the photo line will get limited, or the cinema line will prove to be somewhat fruitless. At least as best as I can for see it. Nonetheless, I could certainly be completely wrong, and Canon may be completely comfortable just offering more models with similar options. After all, that seems to work for the Auto industry to an extent. 

As for Nikon, you make a very valid argument - one that could be precedent in Canon's decision to make their photo line equally competitive. Although, I don't believe Nikon has much of a video department dedication. I can't see them making too many leaps and bounds into the video world, but I can definitely be wrong there too. It would be exciting to see what the come up with, no doubt.


----------



## DavidRiesenberg (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: EOS 3D & 5D Mark III Mentions*

I absolutely agree that from what we know so far, it seems that Canon strives for a clear cut diversification between its stills and video line. I just personally think that this might not be such a smart move. Sure, I am not being objective because as a costumer I want a 5D/C300 hybrid for 3K but if Canon leaves an open gap in the market someone else will surely step in to fill it. Especially since Canon themselves proved how successful that combination of price/features can be.


----------



## aaronofnero (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: EOS 3D & 5D Mark III Mentions*



DavidRiesenberg said:


> I absolutely agree that from what we know so far, it seems that Canon strives for a clear cut diversification between its stills and video line. I just personally think that this might not be such a smart move. Sure, I am not being objective because as a costumer I want a 5D/C300 hybrid for 3K but if Canon leaves an open gap in the market someone else will surely step in to fill it. Especially since Canon themselves proved how successful that combination of price/features can be.



and I absolutely relate to you there, good sir. As far my personal consumer taste goes, I feel that Canon somewhat shot themselves in the foot with the cinema line. Imagine a 5dmkIII for $3500 that did basically everything the C 300 can do. The sheer uproar of support they would receive would be borderline immaculate. Of course, my personal opinion here only warrants consideration to my own interests than those of a billion dollar business haha


----------



## Axilrod (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: EOS 3D & 5D Mark III Mentions*



dr croubie said:


> Well now that we've got the 1DX announced, seems people want:
> 
> - A 1DX sensor in an ungripped, less fps/AF body for $3-3.5k (lets call this one the 5Dmk3).
> 
> ...



That actually sounds somewhat plausible, the 3D could be the Concept Cinema DSLR.


----------



## Axilrod (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: EOS 3D & 5D Mark III Mentions*



aaronofnero said:


> DavidRiesenberg said:
> 
> 
> > > I would likely have to agree. Although, at this point, I don't see why Canon WOULD continue to upgrade video features in their photo-intensive cameras simply because they appear to be segregating the video from photo into a new grouping of sorts.
> ...



I agree, Canon didn't know that the 5D2 was going to take off in the video world like it did. And when they did notice, they began to adjust accordingly, they aren't dummies. Bottom line is the 5DII is a stills camera and it doesn't make sense for people that only want it for video to have to pay for photography features. 

I suspect the 5DIII will shoot improved video but still be geared towards still photographers. And I suspect that the Cinema DSLR will be what the 5D2 video users are looking for. I know a lot of people watched the Cinema EOS event unfold and were disappointed when they saw the price tag of the C300. I think Canon showed the Concept DSLR to reassure prosumers that they didn't forget about them. I mean how many other products does Canon preview that far in advance? 

It's possible that they were worried that people would get frustrated after waiting that long and start looking for something else.


----------



## pedro (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: EOS 3D & 5D Mark III Mentions*

*"I suspect the 5DIII will shoot improved video but still be geared towards still photographers."* 

I hope things will turn out like that: 5DIII geared towards still photographers. +1 here.


----------



## pwp (Jan 5, 2012)

*Re: EOS 3D & 5D Mark III Mentions*



AG said:


> Does anyone know the reason why these rumours all want to call it the 3D?
> But why the 3D? I only say this because when you say 3D all i think of is "3D" pictures and movies.



Yes, 3D does the Avatar 3D movie thing to me too. Since the original 3D film camera the term 3D has taken on a whole new significance. 

I doubt Canon will use it.

X seems to be the flavor of the moment. Maybe it will be the XD. Canon could stun us all and call it the CR1.

3D? It's fun to perpetually have a "mythical" camera floating elusively in the mist of the near future. It's enjoyable!

Paul Wright


----------

